

NSA spied on Martin Luther King, documents reveal - coherentpony
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24279394

======
dariusm5
It was not just the NSA that was targeting American citizens at that time. The
FBI's COINTELPRO operations were aimed at "surveying, infiltrating,
discrediting, and disrupting domestic political organizations".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO)

------
frank_boyd
Now you know why OWS had no chance of succeeding.

This is how you kill justice, free speech and any other democratic movement.
The thing is, this works up to a certain point, and then it blows up. If we're
not going to correct the issue now, we (or maybe later generations, if we're
"lucky") pay the price.

